# Windows 10 Throttling Ethernet Speeds?



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

My slave has had a terrible time in the last few weeks, and either my ethernet port is busted, or Windows 10 is throttling my ethernet speeds. I'm only managing around 10MB/s between computers, when it should be more in the ballpark of 100MB/s. I've eliminated all other variables (faulty cables, etc.). Has anyone else encountered and fixed this problem?


----------



## JohnG (Jan 16, 2018)

you could disable the power throttling that most ethernet controllers have. There's a thread here about Windows 10 changes that tells you how to do it.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 16, 2018)

*C. Windows 10 Adjustments*

Followed Native Instruments tips on issues like power settings (see second link, above, for Native Instruments suggestions). Most of these are familiar from Windows 7/8 or earlier.

Turned off Energy Efficient controls of Network adapter card (this was a big one for me):

1 Windows Explorer, This PC

2 Right click, manage

3 Device Manager

4 Network Adapters (open)

5 Right click your adapter, Properties

6 Power Management – get rid of the power saving options (I also got rid of wake on LAN and other stuff)


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

I just tried that and it didn't seem to work. I unchecked all the boxes and nothing. I also found the post you referred to, and it's almost overwhelming! God, and to think I was planning on writing today...


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 16, 2018)

Out of curiosity, have you manually set your ethernet interfaces to a set speed (in that device's properties), or is set to Auto Negotiation?

It's strange, but I've found performance to be a hundred times worse in the case of the former. Setting to Auto always fixes it.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> Out of curiosity, have you manually set your ethernet interfaces to a set speed (in that device's properties), or is set to Auto Negotiation?


I switched it earlier to no improvement, and I just switched it back with no speed change.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting. Mind sharing a screen-shot of the properties? Multiple would be good...advanced options, driver info, etc.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 16, 2018)

How are you testing the speed?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> How are you testing the speed


Dragging files from my slave to my master. My master (MBP) works fine with other computers both on this network and on other networks.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 16, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> Dragging files from my slave to my master. My master (MBP) works fine with other computers both on this network and on other networks.


So you're comparing with the same files and the other computers are faster? I just ask because if you're trying to copy small files then that speed could potentially be the best performance you'll get.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

And here's a video of all the Advanced settings. Sorry for my mouse wonkiness, it's hard to shot video and click with a mouse at the same time... https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dzh16vhxkfft0q/IMG_2964.mov?dl=0


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 16, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> So you're comparing with the same files and the other computers are faster?


I'm dragging comparable files, yeah. Stuff like the 2GB sample files from a Spitfire library, or something like that. On one computer the transfer speed is around 100MB/s, and the other setup it's a bit less than 10MB/s.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 16, 2018)

Hmm...it says it's set to 1 Gbps full duplex, so that's a good sign. Have you tried uninstalling the device and letting the system apply a driver fresh?


----------

